# horaires atypiques et horaires en journée



## zaza42 (4 Janvier 2023)

_Bonjour,pouvez vous me dire quels sont horaires journée ?MERCI_


----------



## bidulle (4 Janvier 2023)

actuellement j'accueille entre 6h45 et 19h


----------



## B29 (4 Janvier 2023)

Pour le nouveau CERFA depuis septembre 
8h/18h

Pour l'ancien CERFA 7h/20h


----------



## Ladrine 10 (4 Janvier 2023)

Sur le nouveau CERFA pour l'agrément
Horaires atypiques c'est avant 8h et après 18h


----------



## zaza42 (4 Janvier 2023)

horaire journée 6h /21h .sinon agrément nuit .


----------



## B29 (4 Janvier 2023)

@zaza42, vous avez rempli quel Cerfa pour avoir ces horaires de journée (6h/21h) il doit daté.


----------



## fanny35 (4 Janvier 2023)

Et donc, si on accueille en dehors de cette plage 8h-18h, qu'elles sont les contraintes pour nous?


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Janvier 2023)

Demander un agrément horaires atypiques lors d'un prochain renouvellement.


----------



## kikine (4 Janvier 2023)

zaza42 a dit: 


> horaire journée 6h /21h .sinon agrément nuit .


non c'est 8h 18h désormais


----------



## fanny35 (4 Janvier 2023)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Demander un agrément horaires atypiques lors d'un prochain renouvellement.


Merci Catie.
Mais pour les contrats en cours qui sont hors de cette plage horaire ?
Sachant que sur mon agrément il n'y a pas la précision "atypique" , juste la colonne périscolaire...


----------



## B29 (4 Janvier 2023)

@fanny35 
Regardez le Cerfa qui correspond à votre agrément actuel vous verrez les horaires qui étaient indiqués.  Si ils ne correspondent pas , il faudra voir pour une modification de votre agrément.


----------



## fanny35 (4 Janvier 2023)

C'est noté 7h-20h, donc c'est bien l'ancien modèle.


----------



## B29 (4 Janvier 2023)

@fanny35, quand vous aurez votre renouvellement à faire, si vous avez des horaires autres que 8h/18h (nouveau cerfa), il faudra demander horaires atypiques.


----------



## fanny35 (4 Janvier 2023)

Merci pour les précisions @B29


----------



## Nounousand02 (4 Janvier 2023)

Sa leur change quoi les horaire journée et horaire atypique pour le cerfa ? Augmentation pour les horaire atypique ?


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

Merc pour réponses mais peut on demander 4 agréments en horaires  avant 7h. atypiques


----------



## B29 (5 Janvier 2023)

@zaza42 
Si vous cochez la case sur le nouveau CERFA pour avoir les horaires atypiques et si vous avez déjà un agrément pour 4 et que la puer est d'accord sur votre organisation lors de votre renouvellement oui pas de problème.


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

et comment notifié sur votre nouveau agrément car je fais faire renouvellement et les notifications sur agrément ne sont plus les pareils.Moi sur ancien il est note 3agrements en journée et 1 agrément journee ,nuit et l âge


----------



## Griselda (5 Janvier 2023)

Il est imperatif de respecter ce qui est noté sur son Agrément + se référer au CERFA que nous avons rempli (on y trouve ce que sont les HA et surtout ce que nous avons demandé en cochant la case ou pas).
Si tu accueilles des enfants en dehors des horaires clairement mentionné sur ton Agrément les conséquences peuvent être très lourdes:
- en cas d'incident sur toi ou l'un de tes accueillis la sécurité social n'hésite plus à faire cette enquête pour pouvoir réclamer le remboursement de tous les frais médicaux (arrêt de travail, consultation, médicament, soins etc...: ouch!)
- ton assurance pro ne te couvre pas et ne couvre pas tes accueillis
- sur un simple controle de la PMI, le CD peut suspendre et même te retirer ton Agrément.


----------



## B29 (5 Janvier 2023)

@zaza42 
Lors de mon renouvellement, j'ai rempli le Cerfa numéro 4 (l'ancien). On me demandait si j'étais d'accord pour accueillir avant 7 h (oui)
Après 20 h (non)
Et les week-ends (non)
Et on me demandait le nombre de place
Comme j'ai répondu non à 2 questions je ne suis pas en horaires atypiques.


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

ANCIEN CERFA HORAIRE AVANT 7H NOUVEAU CERFA AVANT 8H.la majorité des accueils est avant 8h donc ,on va toutes êtres en horaires atypiques.


----------



## kikine (5 Janvier 2023)

ben non perso j'ai jamais eu d'accueil avant 8h


----------



## B29 (5 Janvier 2023)

Oui, avec le nouveau Cerfa, il faudra mieux demander les horaires atypiques avant 8h et après 18 h pour nous couvrir si des parents ont du retard le soir en venant chercher leurs enfants.


----------



## Pity (5 Janvier 2023)

J'ai déjà eu un acceuil à 6h30
Je peux vous dire que je suis allée au bout de mon engagement, mais pour rien au monde je ne recommencerai !
La petite me réveillai la maison tous les matins, c'était très compliqué

J'aime beaucoup cette amplitude horaire de 8h/18h
Au moins, on ne finit pas trop tard mais effectivement ces horaires peuvent bloquer !
Mon renouvellement est en 2024, je pense tout de même demander cette restriction car pas d'acceuil le weekend/ni après 20h


----------



## Ladrine 10 (5 Janvier 2023)

Je suis en plein renouvellement
Ma puéricultrice viens mercredi prochain
J'ai plein de questions justement avec ces nouveaux horaires
Je pourrais vous les partager si vous voulez


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

OUI SA SERAIS SYMPA.pouvez vous lui demander si sur attestation nouvelle horaire atypique notifié ,je n arrive pas avoir de reponse.mERCI


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

moi, je fais accueil avant 6h et pas de problème.Souvent redorme jusqu a 8h


----------



## Ladrine 10 (5 Janvier 2023)

Pas de soucis je trouve les nouveaux horaires "normal" très limité
La marge d'erreur est très restreinte
Mon premier arrive à 8h et le dernier 18h 
Mes PE respect les horaires mais on ne sait jamais un tracteur sur la route et zou retard
On fait quoi avec ses nouveaux horaires.     Dehors 🤦


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

*je vais demander tous mes accueils en heures atypiques car horaires variable  selon mes planing au plus tot 5h45 au plus tard 19h .mon renouvellement avant  le15 mars pour renvoi dossier. DU COTE RELAIS OU RIAPE PAS TROP D AIDE ILS NE SONT PAS ENCORE TROP INFORMé  au sujet du NOUVEAU CERFA.Merci pour vos reponses*


----------



## B29 (5 Janvier 2023)

Cela ne gêne en rien de demander des horaires atypiques.  Après à vous de voir lors de la signature d'un nouveau contrat. Mais si vous avez un accueil qui finit à 18 h, je préférerais demander les horaires atypiques car si retard des parents et il y a un accident avec un enfant (il se casse le poignet à 18h10 par exemple je suis couverte). On ne sait jamais.


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

oui ,il faut mieux prévoir plus car actuellement j ai souvent mes horaires de travails qui changent. (, infirmière emploi du temps qui change  régulièrement ,parent qui arrive  en retard,parent qui change d emploi.Je trouve que ces dernière année dans l accueil tous change   .les demandes se font de plus en plus a la dernière minute et il faut pouvoir anticiper (donc prévoir horaires atypiques)


----------



## incognito (5 Janvier 2023)

le cerfa n'est que ce que l'on nous demande pour savoir ce que l'on veut comme horaires, cela ne vous engage en rien et vous pouvez accueillir selon les besoins

c'est une légiste qui me l'a dit quand je me posais la question pour un accueil de nuit, et la pmi m'a bien dit que cela ne la regardait pas, elle viendrait juste pour voir si l'enfant avant sa chambre séparée de ma famille


----------



## B29 (5 Janvier 2023)

@zaza42 
Oui, demandez les horaires atypiques.


----------



## Karinne42 (5 Janvier 2023)

Zaza tu es dans le 42 ? Car moi justement j'ai été en contact avec la pmi au mois de décembre pour faire évoluer mon agrément,et ne plus avoir de limite d'âge. Et j'en ai profité pour lui demander les nouvelles plages horaires, ainsi que les horaires atypiques. Je lui ai précisé que j'avais lu sur un forum d'ass mat que maintenant c'était 8h-18h. Elle était totalement choquée, elle m'a dit que dans les nouveaux agréments il n'y avait plus du tout de plage horaire ni d'horaire atypique, que c'était des fausses informations etc. Simplement elle m'a demandé si j'acceptais de travailler la nuit et si oui, qu'elle le préciserait dans l'agrément. Je vous répète juste ce qui m'a été dit par la puéricultrice après je n'ai pas plus d'infos


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

oui 42, merci pour ta réponse sur le nouveau cerfa il est noté que les âges ne sont plus noté ainsi que les période d accueils sur  l agrément .


----------



## incognito (5 Janvier 2023)

eh oui, le cerfa n'est qu'une information sur ce que l'on accepte ou non de faire comme horaires, cela ne vous engage strictement à rien


----------



## zaza42 (6 Janvier 2023)

_J AI UNE Collègue nouvelle attestation d'agrément octobre 2022 juste noté capacité d accueil et si autorisé a augmenter capacité selon dérogation déclarative n1:articleL421-4-II et dérogation N2._


----------

